# What do you think of these udders????



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Litke the title states, What do you think of these udders? I have my opinions but it would be nice for someone else to tell me what they think.

Chenille - 2nd freshening, photos at 10-11 hours.

















Lambie - 2nd freshening, photos at 12 hours?

















Ginger - 1st freshening, photos at 11 hours

















Azriel - 1st freshening, photos at 12 hours.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Chinelle's is the best in my opinion.
She could have more correctly placed teats though, and a slightly more defined medial.

I've seen more flattering pictures of Lamb's udder than these so its hard for me to judge. She could be wider in the rear. Otherwise very nice udder.

Ginger is a repeat of Chinelle only lacking another freshening. She needs a better suspensory ligament but its likely to look better her next freshening. Same story on the teats. Teats are by far the hardest thing to get perfect in Nigerians though so...

Azriel could have a greater area of attachment and a higher wider rear udder but she has a gorgeous udder. 

Beautiful udders!!!

Oh and beautifully clipped! I suck at clipping an udder.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Ashley, you pretty much summed up what I think. Azriel really has great laterals for some reason the photo doesn't show them. They are more of a "feel" you know? You can't really see them but you sure can feel them lol.

I am really happy with all of them, so they are here to stay for another freshening atleast.

I know what you mean about the photos of Lambies udder, I don't think they do her justice either. I actually clipped her all up to take more photos but since she is almost 5 months fresh she didn't udder up all the way. HEre is the photo though.. I didnt get a side pic though..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I honestly can't decide which is the "best"! They all have excellent qualities....I wouldn't know where to begin...but....Chenille is awesome, Azriel and Lambie have excellent medial defination and Ginger looks like she'll please you even more with great capacity her next time around!! Beautiful udders and super nice milkable teats :clap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Liz!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes that's a much more flattering photo of her udder. I know how that goes. Certain angles show off features better. Some are just beautiful all the time.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I TOTALLY know what you mean, I have some that a certain angle makes them look horrible while they look beautiful in person. I can't manage to get a bad photo of Chenille's udder, but I'm sure I will sometime lol.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

chenilles is the best overall in my opinion.. really nice 1/3's and a beautiful medial. 

i like lamb's too! it just looks like it wants to be shaped like an egg from the rear. i don't know how else to word it. but she does' in my opinion have better teat placement that chenille

the FF look promising, especially azriel..


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like Chenilles, but Lamb Chops' is so high and wide, too. Ginger and Azriel are both looking good too, Gingers udder really does seem to be a carbon copy of Chenilles'. Azriel looks good too.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree w/ you guys. Your girls have amazing udders for only 1st and 2nd freshenings!!

I like both Chenille's and Ginger's. Chenille's looks awesome all together although a bit more defined medial would be nice, her teats look pretty good to me, a lot better than some I have seen before! Ginger's looks really well-attached, high and wide. Although more freshenings should bring about a better medial and more capacity. Some bloodlines take a while to develop medials (from what I've noticed in our breeding program). Maybe check into her dam and sister's to see if their medial's improved w/ freshenings?

Congrats on your beautiful goats! I always like checking out your website for updates, even though you are far away! Maybe someday I will have some kids shipped. . . . 
Awesome clip job too! I'm trying to learn how to better clip the body, I am pretty good at the udder and rear legs but not so good with the body. Any tips would be much appreciated!!


----------

